# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Backup



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

I've tried about half a dozen times and I'm done trying to figure this out....need help with creating a backup of WIndows 7 using the built in utility.

After a few hours, it terminates with error code: 0x80070005

I'm pretty sure there is enough space---- I have ~230GB free space on my back up partition on a different drive, and my Windows installation is only about 130GB.

Anyone have any ideas? I've successfully backed up before I repartitioned my secondary back up drive.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup*

Hi this may work see here Backup Error code 0x80070005 - Microsoft Answers


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup*

I'm trying to back up again, but I did check out the link.....It seems to suggest something about a password, but I don't password protect my account.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup*

Seems to be a similar answer on other place too Windows 7 Backup error 0x80070005 | Tech Off | Forums | Channel 9


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup*

The backup still isn't complete, but it looks like it's going to finish. In case it may help someone later, it always stopped at the point when the image was starting to be created (about halfway through). It must have been a space issue. It really should be more specific with the error code.....I assume that as the image space was being calculated, it returned that there would not be enough room for the image on top of the data backup.

I'll mark this as solved since I'm over 90% on the backup completion.


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

Dangit-

Spoke too soon, it just stopped again. Time to free up more space and try again.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try ccleaner but turn of the reg cleaner it is of no use


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

It's not a space issue. I successfully backed up to an external drive and am currently transferring it to my internal backup drive. I have no idea what the problem is.


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

Must be something with the partitions and the way they are set up. It worked before I partitioned the drive.

I can create the backup on the external but can not transfer it into the backup internal drive partition. I've tried repartitioning the drive, but it still freezes with the backup file that looks like a disk. The 'Media.bin' file transfers as does the folder called 'WindowsImageBackup'.

Drive is formatted to NTFS as it was before.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This might work for you as a alternate Macrium Reflect FREE Edition - Information and download


----------

